# Film types in Colour Efex Pro?



## nudibranches (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi, I just downloaded a trial version of Colour Efex Pro and notice it has a number of filters for Ligthroom, but I read it also has colour film types but I can't seem to lcoate them?

I've searched everywhere, and looked in the Nik 'support" area but can't seem to locate any film types.

Does Nik only offer those for the Photoshop plugin and not Lightroom?

Many thanks,

Adrian


----------



## Gene McCullagh (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi Adrian! Welcome to the forums! When you get a chance please fill in your signature using the USER CP link above.

Once in Color Efex go to the *Film Effects* filter. On the right will be a dropdown with all the film types including color.


----------



## nudibranches (Jun 3, 2009)

many thanks!!!


----------

